
ERGs and BRGs Are Now More Vital Than Ever - josephsantana
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/your-ergs-brgs-now-more-vital-than-ever-joseph-santana/
======
josephsantana
Employee Resource Group also called Business Resource Groups are company
sponsored networks of employees who share some common social identity element.
(E.g, Female, Vet, etc)

------
mtmail
The post and linked article don't explain what ERG or BRG is.

